# Cannot install FreeBSD 8.1 on HP ProBook 4520s



## Ribtoks (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi everybody. I'm not able to install (even to boot into installation dvd) on my notebook HP ProBook 4520s FreeBSD 8.1... I cannot boot nor into installer nor to installed FreeBSD 8.1 on my flash drive.
The following happens when booting to DVD or to Flash drive:
- Process starts
- "Starting the BTX Boot loader"... "BTX version is 1.02"
- than it's printed dump of all registers
- "BTX halted"
- reboot

Maybe it's problem with unsupported hardware, please help me to understand..


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2010)

For what architecture did you download FreeBSD? 

If you've tried amd64, see if the i386 version will boot. 

Also make sure the ISO downloaded correctly by verifying the hash before burning it.


----------



## Ribtoks (Dec 28, 2010)

I used DVD (for i386) which i used before for installing freeBSD on my flash drive on other computer (successful installation). Also i tried to use amd64 dvd (it's not for my laptop, just to test it - result the same)


----------



## ArgiWhomp (Jan 2, 2011)

*The Fix*

change the BIOS setting of AHCI to IDE

Go into the bios, follow to system settings, etc. Works... Only issue is that if you have other OS installed and want to dual boot... well, then I can not help you.
Good Luck, it worked for me in my HP Probook 4520s

ArgiWhomp


----------



## ArgiWhomp (Jan 2, 2011)

For now, inexperienced probook owners like myself have to take a performance hit, maybe a patch can be made to allow us to install with AHCI enabled vs IDE. In the meantime though... I have no other info or way to get this install to work. It is the same if you try to use a flash drive install.
Probably a experienced user can do needed changes to the code to resolve this, but I am new to Unix/linux. Only been using it for a year or two and still need to learn programming skills I am missing.

If anyone can tell me where to get my eyes onto instructions, Step By Step instructions, on how to change what needs to be changed as well as how to recompile then I would really like to give it a shot.
Thanks.


----------



## Ribtoks (Jan 3, 2011)

ArgiWhomp said:
			
		

> change the BIOS setting of AHCI to IDE
> 
> Go into the bios, follow to system settings, etc. Works... Only issue is that if you have other OS installed and want to dual boot... well, then I can not help you.
> Good Luck, it worked for me in my HP Probook 4520s
> ...


Thank you for advice. I'll try to do it in nearest future. Can you also tell me if my existing linux installation on that hard drive will crash after i'll change AHCI to IDE??


----------



## Ribtoks (Jan 3, 2011)

Existing openSuSE 11.3 installation is ok after changing AHCI to IDE.


----------



## ArgiWhomp (Jan 4, 2011)

Really? I got the impression from other member(s) in the forum that this would destroy other os installs... Also, there is a warning when the change is made in BIOS that any other installed OS's MAY no longer work. Interesting, thanks for letting me know... This bit of info is helpful.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 4, 2011)

ArgiWhomp said:
			
		

> Really? I got the impression from other member(s) in the forum that this would destroy other os installs... Also, there is a warning when the change is made in BIOS that any other installed OS's MAY no longer work.



Windows 7 alpha (Vista) and beta (Windows 7) apparently get really confused when you change from IDE to AHCI, probably the other way around also.


----------



## ArgiWhomp (Jan 5, 2011)

*windows 7*

Okay, the Alpha and Beta, what about the "ready for prime time" win 7? I do not care myself as I have used various win OS's since 3 and I am over it. I have done the mac OS's since a while back too. Now, I am moving my entire graphics and print business to BSD, and a Linux or 2 may be included. But, no more Windows for me and mine. 

Off on a tangent here, but I REALLY like the BSD distro's and am looking forward to learning many new things I did not have time for before. This notebook is my first serious push to learn a BSD. I have been using Linux in the business for a little over a year. I have had 3 back-up macs and 3 back-up win xp boxes in that time just in case. I see no reason to keep any of those any longer. The only issue is the plug-ins I am used to w/photoshop. I will miss a couple of those especially one called Fractallus, Yes I probably spelled it wrong, but the reader gets the idea. But then Gimp has some great plug-ins that are not available for photoshop. Well, enough of my rant... I guess I am saying that I have decided to commit. Scary as it is for a guy to do these days... I gave most of the back up boxes to needy kids in my area. I guess I am saying thanks to everyone who has made this possible, I will do my best to do my part also.


----------



## Antarex (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry for my bad English...

Maybe HP ProBook 4520s has a particular, but my laptop HP ProBook 4510s <NX668EA> (Bios F.0A-F.17) works and in AHCI (Native SATA), and in IDE mode on FreeBSD 8.0, 8.1, 8.2 RC1.


----------

